# Chuvas provocam derrocada no Norte da ilha



## Rog (2 Dez 2007 às 15:13)

Novamente as derrocadas na Madeira... felizmente sem consequências de maior, não há a registar feridos nem danos materiais... Mas é daquelas coisas que ocorresse mais cedo ou mais tarde, apanharia algum carro porque se trata da estrada regional, a mais movimentada a norte da Madeira.
Para quem conhece a zona, ocorreu entre as Cabanas (conhecido miradouro das Cabanas) e o Arco de São Jorge.
Ontem passei ali, não tinha nada, hoje cedo ao fazer o mesmo percurso não pude já passar.. a estrada estava neste estado que abaixo mostro nas fotos.
A estrada esteve encerrada desde manhã cedo até perto do 12h.


----------



## adiabático (2 Dez 2007 às 15:49)

Rog disse:


> Novamente as derrocadas na Madeira... felizmente sem consequências de maior, não há a registar feridos nem danos materiais... Mas é daquelas coisas que ocorresse mais cedo ou mais tarde, apanharia algum carro porque se trata da estrada regional, a mais movimentada a norte da Madeira.








Esta é uma autoestrada na Suiça. É uma defesa contra avalanches - um perigo muito semelhante às derrocadas - e o custo da estrutura em betão não será muito superior ao que implica ter que cortar e fazer aterro numa vertente inclinada, com todos os riscos acrescidos de instabilidade. O impacto na paisagem é menor. É um exemplo de como eu acho que deviam ser as estradas na Madeira, na minha modesta opinião. Pelo menos as principais... Estradas como essa que mostras na foto deveriam ser percursos de interesse turístico, com sinais de perigo e deveriam eventualmente ser encerradas quando o tempo ameaça derrocadas. Admitindo que nunca se chegará a todo o lado com autoestradas, dever-se-ia, pelo menos, assegurar que os percursos principais, os mais frequentados, fossem seguros. Os percursos locais, muito pragmaticamente, seriam o que fossem (nunca se consegue chegar à perfeição e é fácil perder o norte quando se exagera na exigência).


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2007 às 23:35)

adiabático disse:


> Esta é uma autoestrada na Suiça. É uma defesa contra avalanches - um perigo muito semelhante às derrocadas - e o custo da estrutura em betão não será muito superior ao que implica ter que cortar e fazer aterro numa vertente inclinada, com todos os riscos acrescidos de instabilidade. O impacto na paisagem é menor. É um exemplo de como eu acho que deviam ser as estradas na Madeira, na minha modesta opinião. Pelo menos as principais... Estradas como essa que mostras na foto deveriam ser percursos de interesse turístico, com sinais de perigo e deveriam eventualmente ser encerradas quando o tempo ameaça derrocadas. Admitindo que nunca se chegará a todo o lado com autoestradas, dever-se-ia, pelo menos, assegurar que os percursos principais, os mais frequentados, fossem seguros. Os percursos locais, muito pragmaticamente, seriam o que fossem (nunca se consegue chegar à perfeição e é fácil perder o norte quando se exagera na exigência).




Os custos é que no final podem não justificar tão avultado investimento... mas o que é certo é que as novas vias que estão a ser costruídas aqui na Madeira, e uma nova que começou aqui no norte a alguns meses, terão outra segurança que estas estradas regionais cavadas na rocha têm hoje. 
Os túneis aplicados nestas novas vias-expresso  são a melhor opção neste tipo de terreno acidentado e também com menos impacto na paisagem.


----------



## adiabático (3 Dez 2007 às 15:21)

Rog disse:


> Os custos é que no final podem não justificar tão avultado investimento... mas o que é certo é que as novas vias que estão a ser costruídas aqui na Madeira, e uma nova que começou aqui no norte a alguns meses, terão outra segurança que estas estradas regionais cavadas na rocha têm hoje.
> Os túneis aplicados nestas novas vias-expresso  são a melhor opção neste tipo de terreno acidentado e também com menos impacto na paisagem.



De facto, o ideal seria uma combinação dos dois. Num terreno acidentado como o que tem a ilha da Madeira, optar por uma sucessão de túneis e viadutos permitiria não só (nem principalmente) encurtar distâncias, mas, sobretudo, conseguir separar a estrutura da superfície do terreno (que é, logicamente, a zona mais instável). Os viadutos sobre pilares permitem aplicar a carga em pontos muito específicos e dão alguma liberdade para os escolher. Esses pontos podem ser reforçados. Outras vantagens, é contar enquanto te fores lembrando: não há corte hídrico (ou seja, a água continua a escorrer pela vertente sem interrupção - numa estrada normal é forçoso que existam alguns pontos de atravessamento e, por conseguinte, o escoamento concentra-se nesses pontos, aumentando a sua acção erosiva a jusante e criando um risco associado a eventual falha ou insuficiência nos pontos de atravessamento); não há barreira ecológica física (embora continue a existir uma barreira associada à perturbação causada pela estrada, em termos de ruído, vibrações, poluição, etc) - este aspecto, que diminui o impacto ecológico, para mim, prevalece sempre sobre o eventual impacto visual; permite reduzir o território expropriado e manter a continuidade da rede cadastral (quando uma propriedade é "cortada" por uma autoestrada, é diferente teres uma situação em que podes atravessar em qualquer ponto ou outra em que tens que criar pontos de atravessamento; em sistema de minifúndio, teres uma ou duas courelinhas do outro lado da estrada, obrigando-te a um desvio que pode acrescentar uns quiómetros ao teu trajecto inicial, pode significar que essas terras deixem de ser viáveis economicamente); os custos, vale a pena insistir, não serão assim tão superiores. Rog, uma estrada numa vertente inclinada implica sempre um corte que vai aumentar o declive em ambos os lados da estrada, com custos associados ao transporte e deposição dos materiais escavados, à estabilização das vertentes, à construção de redes de drenagem, etc. Um talude em montanha não é o mesmo que um talude na planície... Não se estabiliza com hidrossementeiras! Se a vertente for anticlinal ainda vá, mas se for sinclinal é praticamente impossível de estabilizar sem recurso a muros de betão armado ou outras estruturas pesadas - o que pode levar a que o traçado seja condicionado por mais este factor, associado ao próprio contorno das encostas, e isso também representa custos. E até onde estabilizar a encosta? Ainda que se construam muros junto à estrada nos taludes mais críticos, isso não protege a estrada de derrocadas que tenham origem mais acima. Agora isto: a construção dos viadutos até é mais simples e rápida. Pode ser tudo pré-fabricado e mondado a partir de quantas frentes quiseres. O principal inconveniente técnico destas estradas elevadas, penso eu, prende-se com as brisas e rajadas de encosta, um factor que não compreendo muito bem. No entanto, alguma razão levou a que, mesmo neste nosso pobrezinho país, se tivesse passado a recorrer muito mais aos viadutos (para não referir os túneis), veja-se a A2 na serra algarvia ou a A13 ali em Benavente/Savaterra de Magos... Este último exemplo é excelente: uma estrada na planície, em que se construiram tantos quílómetros de viaduto como na ponte Vasco da Gama. A lezíria agradece... O impacto visual, mais uma vez, é relativo: o facto de ser mais "visível" não significa que tem pior impacto, uma vez que tudo tem associado algum valor semântico. Eu tendo a olhar para as infraestruturas, quando construidas com critérios que espelham uma visão civilizacional que partilho, em que os valores ecológicos são conhecidos e respeitados tecnicamente (não apenas como uma ideologia de pacotilha), como sinais dessa mesma visão e reconforta-me ver esses sinais na paisagem, porque nenhuma civilização pode evitar deixar alguma marca.


----------

